# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Novos Projectos >  Wave 30 Cubo - Pico_ish . Pics.7-11-10

## Pedro M Gomes

Boa Noite,

Tenho um nano de 80L como algums de vocês já conhecem http://www.reefforum.net/f241/eighty...85/index6.html. 
Visto que sai de casa para começar na vida académica  :yb624:  e não estou 100% em contacto com o meu aquário, tive mesmo de encontrar um aquário para o périodo "escolar"  :yb665: 

Setup:
Aquário: Wave 30 cubo medidas 300x300x350 - 28L(net)
Iluminação: 2x PLL 18w 50/50 sky white/Marine Blue 1x PLL 18w Marine Blue
"Sump": Eheim Liberty 2042
Aquecimento: Hydor THEO 50w
Circulação: Hydor Koralia nano 900 (new gen) (ainda por comprar)
Rocha: 2.4kg Tonga
Areia: Caribsea Arag-alive West Caribbean Reef 
Sal: Kent Marine, nunca o usei por isso vou experimentar.

No momento o aquário está montado com apenas alguns frags e um turbo lá dentro, são de um amigo que está a fazer umas alterações no aquário.

Como tenciono introduzir rocha 100% curada, e no fim uma cama fina de areia viva, penso que vou conseguir com que não haja um choque para os corais.

A "sump" irá conter apenas o aquecedor, carvão activo e resina anti fosfatos.

Pretendo fazer este sistema muito simples e prático, para quando for de férias posso simplesmente transportar para a casa de algum amigo para ser sempre bem cuidado.  :SbOk: 

Foto geral:


Cumps
Pedro  :SbPoiss:

----------


## Miguel Correia

Boa Pedro,

Vai actualizando, tens aí uns corais com cores fantásticas.

Abraço,
Miguel

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

Umas fotos depois d inserir a rocha (Tonga 100% curada)  :SbOk2: 







Pedro.

----------


## Rúben Francisco

Boas Pedro
Ta com bom aspecto pra não variar.... parabens... hummmmm essa ricordea  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!: 
abraço

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Umas fotos depois d inserir a rocha (Tonga 100% curada) 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pedro.


 :Olá:  Pedro

Com bastante potencial para se tornar um nano-pico de referência  :yb677:  :Palmas:  :yb677:  :Palmas: .
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

@ Ruben
eheheh obrigado! sim esta ricordia chama a atenção d todos  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624: 

P.S. Dezembro à trabalho a fazer ai hehheh

Abraço
Pedro

@ Jorge

Olá Jorge, obrigado pela confiança  :Wink:  vamos tentar hehhe  :Pracima: 

Abraço
Pedro

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

Foto depois de inserir a areia  :Smile: 



Pedro

----------


## Diogo Matias

Excelente setup... partes logo de um nível espetacular! 
E com corais de fazer inveja logo desde o primeiro dia... 
Mantém-nos actualizados!

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

Olá, Diogo
Obrigado, não é o começo ideal mas... como já tinha as frags desde inicio não as ia deitar fora h :yb668: 
Esperomos que isto corra bem, o aquário já estava a funcionar à 3-4 meses só com os frags, inseri rocha 100% curada e por fim inseri a areia. Vamos ver como se porta  :Wink: 

P.S. espero que tenham gostado do recipiente em vidro que esta ao centro do aqua  :yb624: 

Pedro

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

> P.S. espero que tenham gostado do recipiente em vidro que esta ao centro do aqua 
> 
> Pedro


Gostar, gostei, só não percebo o que é.  :SbClown:

----------


## Diogo Matias

> Gostar, gostei, só não percebo o que é.


Penso que seja um simples recipiente para poder passear as frags pelo aquário sem ter de estar sempre a mexer nelas.  :SbOk:

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

Olá, pessoal

Diogo quase que acertavas na finalidade do recipiente.  :yb624: 
É para ajudar a yuma a se fixar numa das rochas que estão dentro do recipiente, assim não :yb668:  sai do lugar. 

Pedro

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

Wave by night  :yb624: 

Com a moonlight ON  :SbSourire21: 





Cumps.
Pedro  :SbPoiss:

----------

